# Just passed EMT-I practicals



## Firechik (Jan 27, 2009)

Had the NREMT-I practicals last weekend, passed all the stations.  B)
I had to retake trauma because I am a dork and didnt verbalize enough, didnt have enough points to pass (didnt hit any of the critical fails). I am so glad to have that part done, now I have to finish up clinicals and take the NREMT written.  

One guy from class failed 7 stations :blushnot sure how he managed that), so he has to take it all over. A few people failed the static cardiology twice and have to retake that portion of the pracial.


----------



## bstone (Jan 27, 2009)

Firechik said:


> Had the NREMT-I practicals last weekend, passed all the stations.  B)
> I had to retake trauma because I am a dork and didnt verbalize enough, didnt have enough points to pass (didnt hit any of the critical fails). I am so glad to have that part done, now I have to finish up clinicals and take the NREMT written.
> 
> One guy from class failed 7 stations :blushnot sure how he managed that), so he has to take it all over. A few people failed the static cardiology twice and have to retake that portion of the pracial.



This was I-99?

Congrats on passing!


----------



## Firechik (Jan 27, 2009)

Yep I-99.
(too short a reply)


----------



## bstone (Jan 27, 2009)

Firechik said:


> Yep I-99.
> (too short a reply)



You know if a few years they will grandfather you in as a paramedic with just a short transition course.


----------



## Firechik (Jan 27, 2009)

Yep, found that out after I signed up for the class. 

That will work well for me, I want to get a few years experience then make the switch.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jan 27, 2009)

Here's a question;

In my B class, if you failed the skills you had to redo the whole class.

Same for I?  Or is it the same "take until you pass" standard of the NREMT?


----------



## bstone (Jan 27, 2009)

Linuss said:


> Here's a question;
> 
> In my B class, if you failed the skills you had to redo the whole class.
> 
> Same for I?  Or is it the same "take until you pass" standard of the NREMT?



Take until you pass, with some qualifiers. Max 3 attempts in 12 months then you have to do more classroom time before they let you retest.


----------



## Firechik (Jan 28, 2009)

There are 12 skill sets, 8 stations. 
You can fail up to 5 skills the first time, and you can attempt to retake those that day. If you fail the skill a second time you have to schedule a retake.  
If you fail more than 5 skills you have to retake the whole thing.


----------



## emt9577 (Feb 14, 2009)

2 weeks ago I passed my EMT-1 practicals.  first try with no problems.  Now I just gotta get time to finish the clinicals.


----------



## Anu (Feb 14, 2009)

*Breaking into EMS*

In NYS, anyone can register for a EMT Basic course as long as one holds a high school diploma.  During the course, one is expected to keep at least a 75% average in order to pass and be eligible to take the practical skills exam.  One must pass all six stations in order to continue to the state written.  You can fail up to two stations only, with one opportunity to redo those stations on the same day one is being tested.  Once you pass everything and take the state exam, you're home free and ready to get to work.

My question is, is this the same procedure that is followed in other states?  It seems that other (states) might actually be more demanding in the sense that people will get cut from the program if they do not meet the instructor's or the program's expectations/requirements.  Several members of this forum have described their classroom experience in this way, and it makes me curious to see how other states differ from NY in establishing requirements for certification.  Anyone's input would be greatly appreciated..


----------



## Tincanfireman (Feb 15, 2009)

Congratulations to all the successful test takers!


----------



## Shishkabob (Feb 18, 2009)

Luvadea said:


> In NYS, anyone can register for a EMT Basic course as long as one holds a high school diploma.  During the course, one is expected to keep at least a 75% average in order to pass and be eligible to take the practical skills exam.  One must pass all six stations in order to continue to the state written.  You can fail up to two stations only, with one opportunity to redo those stations on the same day one is being tested.  Once you pass everything and take the state exam, you're home free and ready to get to work.
> 
> My question is, is this the same procedure that is followed in other states?  It seems that other (states) might actually be more demanding in the sense that people will get cut from the program if they do not meet the instructor's or the program's expectations/requirements.  Several members of this forum have described their classroom experience in this way, and it makes me curious to see how other states differ from NY in establishing requirements for certification.  Anyone's input would be greatly appreciated..




My school in Texas was much the same, requiring a mininum 75% to pass, and on your 3rd test (of 7) below a 75, you were kicked from the class.  More then 6 absenses, you were kicked.


We had 22 skills at the end of the term, and 12 had to be passed the first time to get a chance to do retakes.  If you failed a retake, you failed the whole class.


After skills was the final test.  Had to get a 75% on that.


----------



## netters311 (Feb 20, 2009)

Linuss said:


> My school in Texas was much the same, requiring a mininum 75% to pass, and on your 3rd test (of 7) below a 75, you were kicked from the class.  More then 6 absenses, you were kicked.
> 
> 
> We had 22 skills at the end of the term, and 12 had to be passed the first time to get a chance to do retakes.  If you failed a retake, you failed the whole class.
> ...



We had to get a 75% on all writen exams as well. With our class we got 2 tries to pass a practical with our instructors. The third time, you had to retake it with the director. If you failed it that time, you were done. You could miss two classes with a valid excuse. After that, you were on probabtion till the end. If you missed or failed a test during probation, you were out too. 
If you are committed though, its not hard to be there and get good grades. But, thats just my opinion. lol


----------

